# Jaguar Mining Inc



## freshjiive (Jul 26, 2011)

Was holding onto this one last month when I bought at 4.95. Went up to 6.00 and I held and put a sell stop on for 5.40. Last week it hit 5.40 and it auto sold. Of course this week, it jumps 50%.

Wonder if they will be bought out?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

looks like they will be bought out. China's shandong gold has offered $9.30 per share in a 1 billion all-cash deal.

this is a near-doubling of the stock in a few weeks. There is little likelihood of a competing offer. Jaguar's board has not yet approved the offer, but how will they be able to resist ? It's super-rich & clean as a whistle.

if approved, the buyout will be eerily reminiscent of the recent chinese takeover of canada's Daylight energy.

i think we should ask super-sleuth ddkay. Is it possible to hack into the travel details of china's resource scouts as they triage the entire planet, looking to buy valuable mining ore & energy plays ? if one could know their frequent travel destinations, one ... could ... guesstimate ... ah, too tantalizing.


----------



## freshjiive (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...as-shandong-halted-on-news-toronto-mover.html
Bought more of this when it drppped
If they get bought out, what do I need to do with my shares?
Will they automatically be bought from me? Im not familiar with this process


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

If there is an offer for $9.30 a share, and its trading anywhere near that, you should probably just sell it on the market. If you hold, eventually your stocks will be automatically sold, but that can usually take a few months to close. There is sometimes a small time premium but anything over $9 and its selling time.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

freshjive i've never held or followed jaguar but clearly there's something wrong about the offer. The jag share price trajectory alone is screaming out loud.

the offeror (shandong) is said to have halted trading in shanghai last week.

i hope you will dig deep & keep a close eye on this story. A problem here is the foreign location of all the principal players. So no one knows what is really going on.


----------



## freshjiive (Jul 26, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> freshjive i've never held or followed jaguar but clearly there's something wrong about the offer. The jag share price trajectory alone is screaming out loud.
> 
> the offeror (shandong) is said to have halted trading in shanghai last week.
> 
> i hope you will dig deep & keep a close eye on this story. A problem here is the foreign location of all the principal players. So no one knows what is really going on.


thanks for the info, im keeping my eyes peeled


----------

